# Berber Fleece



## Remington06 (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm wondering if Berber Fleece clothing is the ultimate cold-weather hunting clothing? I hunt late in the season for coyotes and do a lot of cold weather ice fishing, and I'm looking for something warm and comfortable.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

if it is the same fleece they use for their kids clothing line I would say it is not what you looking for ultimate warmth. If your talking about something else post a link so we can check it out.

You may consider something along the lines of a dry plus system that will block the rain, snow, wind and will be quit as well.


----------



## Remington06 (Mar 7, 2005)

I guess the product is calls Outfitter Fleece by Cabelas
http://cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ...atchall&Nty=1&Ntt=outfitters+fleece&noImage=0

What I have now is Carhartt, I'm just looking for something extremely warm and in a camo pattern

Thanks


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

The Berber Fleece with Windstopper makes a good top layer in cold weather, layer being the key word. Some sort of material that stops the wind for your top layer will keep you the warmest. Often for ice fishing I'll wear my uninsulated rain suit (my summertime rain suit) with several layers of fleece or wool or both underneath. I wouldn't wear my ice fishing clothing to hunt coyotes and vice versa. Fuel fumes from ATV/Snowmobile and your ice auger are nearly impossible to get out of your clothing, that'll make calling coyotes much more difficult.

My favorite cold weather top layer is Cabela's Wooltimate with Windstopper. In the attached pic the raw temp was -25F, not much breeze though.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Going back to a post from 3 years ago and bringing it back, wow.


----------

